# Generic SCH-i500 Showcase help needed



## frozenroadrunner (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm learning, nooby mistakes teach, I followed the instructions here https://plus.google.com/114074774410580789593/posts/MNVtJVf2r3m and achieved ICS, but I didn't back up. No excuses. So here's the problem, I went from having a generic Showcase on Alaska Communications CDMA network to a Verizon Facinate and then I haven't been able to get back data or MMS. I've tried a few things unsuccessfully.

My current info is:

Hardware v.: I500.4
Model SCH-I500
Firmware v.: 2.3.5
Baseband v.: S:i500.04 V.EH03
Kernel v.: 2.6.35.7
Build num: SCH-I500.E120

I am currently using 
* TSM Resurrection for Mez/Showcase 1.2 (updated from1.0) *

I have done search after search and tried to not bug you guys, but in the end, you are more wise than I in these matters and I could use some help.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Brosophocles (Sep 26, 2011)

Not positive, but I think you're using a verizon radio, try ei20 rather than eh03.


----------



## frozenroadrunner (Dec 23, 2011)

I did finally figure out the verizon part of the equation. Everything is the same now except the baseband version is now s:i500.04 K.EH09. This allowed me to go in and remove the verizon username address. Still no data or mms. Now I'm looking for the ei20 radio.


----------



## frozenroadrunner (Dec 23, 2011)

OK now my baseband is S:i500.04 K.EI20 The rest hasn't changed. Still no data or MMS. Any ideas for settings for Alaska Communications?


----------



## Brosophocles (Sep 26, 2011)

If all else fails, just odin back to stock w/ repartition checked and try reflashing.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

frozenroadrunner said:


> OK now my baseband is S:i500.04 K.EI20 The rest hasn't changed. Still no data or MMS. Any ideas for settings for Alaska Communications?


did you dial *228 to reprogram?


----------



## frozenroadrunner (Dec 23, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> If all else fails, just odin back to stock w/ repartition checked and try reflashing.


 The problem is that I don't have a stock for this using Alaska Communications. The closest that I've found is CS version, something must be different in settings.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

You can try this: Odin back to EH09 or EI20 but when you do check the EFS clear box,,after phone boots back up then dial *228

Not sure if it will work but it might.

Ive lost my data before and this fixed it


----------



## frozenroadrunner (Dec 23, 2011)

Well now it won't work with the *228. It wont let me activate the phone. I don't know now. I'm lost.


----------



## frozenroadrunner (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm moving this to panic room.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

frozenroadrunner said:


> Well now it won't work with the *228. It wont let me activate the phone. I don't know now. I'm lost.


Sorry that didnt help... the triangle sounds like your in roaming
Someone may be able to help you on the irc channel below.... its for mesmerize/showcase
irc.

Just trying to help


----------

